# Bird spotting.



## vectra

Bought myself a canon 100-400 L series IS11 lens a while back, Didn't get much use of it yet due to health issues.
Managed to get these few which I was happy with.
Fist attempt at this so be gentle :thumb:








[/URL]Robin by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Pigeon by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Sparrow by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice, great detail captured and lovely bokeh 

Think the inquisitive look in the first image nailed it for me


----------



## vectra

Andyblue said:


> Very nice, great detail captured and lovely bokeh
> 
> Think the inquisitive look in the first image nailed it for me


Thanks,he is an inquisitive looking fellow alright 
Hopefully I can get out and about to use this kit more.
:thumb:


----------



## vectra

Another one I spotted over the weekend








[/URL]Finch by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rob28

It's a slippery slope. I never used to be much of a bird photographer but it's the challenge of getting a good shot.
My 100-400 Mk2 is hardly off my camera as it's so versatile when the birds and other critters stop by.

Here's a few shots in my back yard over the last few days.

Canada goose out for an early morning swim on the still lake.

B&W goose by Rob Earl, on Flickr

A great blue heron on the neighbours derelict old dock.

Great blue heron on derlelict dock by Rob Earl, on Flickr

And a sparrow at our newly installed feeder.

Sparrow at the feeder by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## bigalc

That's a cracking lens you have for wildlife photography.
I have a 300mm f4L with the 1.4 ex extender.
I use Aperature priority all the time selecting the lowest number helps give a lovely blurred background, if the shutter speed is not fast enough just up the ISO.
As mentioned quite hard but very rewarding when you manage a good exposure.


----------



## DimitriUK

wooow very impressive


----------



## Vmlopes

Can be a slippery slope.................

Trying out 120-300 f2.8 + 2xTC by Victor Lopes, on Flickr

Red Kite by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## FiestaRed

Kingfisher on the look out post.

Kingfisher Small Border New by Mike Swain, on Flickr


----------



## vectra

FiestaRed said:


> Kingfisher on the look out post.


I would love to get a photo of a kingfisher.
Such a beautiful bird.
Fabulous shot.:thumb:


----------



## FiestaRed

This was an even 'luckier' one although I had been sat in a hide for a number of hours. I managed to catch a juvenile Kingfisher who crash landed into the side of the hide I was in during its maiden flight. Just a few feet below my camera.

Kingfisher Juve II by Mike Swain, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Wow - those kingfishers are awesome. We get belted kingfishers over here and they're extremely skittish. Very hard to get close as I don't have the patience to sit in a blind.

This loon - or diver to those of a UK persuasion - popped up next to the boat and hung around for a while as there were loads of bait fish in the area. It would dive down for a minute, come back up 20-30 meters away, then dive again and come up 5 ft in front of me. So cool to see, and I love hearing them call across the lake.

Loon2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor

Some great shots here guys! :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

I have tried to photo a kingfisher for ages but whenever I go they don't turn up, its the most wanted bird to photograph on my list. heres a few of my shots.
Short eared owl by dazzlers82, on Flickr
kestrel by dazzlers82, on Flickr
robin by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------

